
Ask HN: Graph Database with Visual Editor for personal use - acidicfaustine
(a) I want to use a Graph Database as a personal todo list, organizer, knowledge repo.
Example: say I&#x27;m looking for new houses to rent, I want to create nodes and relationships around this. Some nodes could be the available houses themselves (along with their properties&#x2F;traits). Some nodes could be the criteria for the houses themselves. I want a single place visualize all my activity, todos, knowledge base, to-read links, all interconnected.<p>(b) Optionally, I want to be able to create dashboards that show some specific part of the graph in a very readable way (such as 2D tables, flowcharts, etc.)
What I have tried: Neo4J - Cypher covers (b) but inputting nodes and relationships is not a user friendly task.
======
ktpsns
One thing you should remember is that graphs are relational structures. The
fancy thing of neo4j is not that it stores graphs (any relational DB can store
graphs) but it stores JSON-(like)-Documents and it excels at algorithms for
huge graphs (million of nodes and beyond). I doubt that your users will manage
such large mind maps.

Therefore, use a traditional DB system and write a GUI to solve (a). Neo4j's
admin console isn't meant as a front end the same way Djangos admin GUI is
not.

